
When it Comes to Web Scale Go Cheap, Go Custom or Go Home - tbgvi
http://gigaom.com/2010/03/14/when-it-comes-to-web-scale-go-cheap-go-custom-or-go-home/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%29
======
kiba
Is it me or the site won't load?

~~~
clusterfu_k
just you.

ps: this might be useful for the future, i use it all the time.
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

